# Beim zurück-Link wird immer ein Request ausgeführt



## internet (18. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Das Problem tritt allerdings nur im Firefox auf:

Wenn ich auf einer Seite bin und dann zurück möchte, dann kommt immer beim Firefox die Nachfrage ob ich die Seite erneut senden möchte, worauf ich dann mit "OK" antworten muss.




> Um diese Seite anzuzeigen, müssen die von Firefox gesendeten Daten erneut gesendet werden, wodurch alle zuvor durchgeführten Aktionen wiederholt werden (wie eine Suche oder eine Bestellungsaufgabe



Wie kann ich diese Abfrage des Browsers unterbinden?
Das sind meist immer Seiten, auf der Objekte geladen werden.
Bei normalen HTML - Seiten, auf der nur Text steht, tritt dies nicht auf. 

Folgendes:
Bei einer Methode, die mir wiederum eine HTML - Seite (zB eine Liste von Personen) aufruft initialisiere ich meistens die Liste vorher, damit die Liste immer aktuell ist und nicht im Cache. 
Liegt hierbei der Fehler, weil ich das immer initialisiere?
Aber wenn ich das nicht mache, habe ich nicht die aktuellen Daten.


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jun 2010)

die Nachfrage des Browsers kommt bei erneuten Senden von Formularen, POST-Events usw., wie die Nachfrage unverblümt auch selber verrät, 
das kannst du als Webseite natürlich nicht direkt verhindern,

der allgemeine Trick besteht darin, nach so einem POST ein Redirect auf die Ergebnis-Seite zu machen,
so dass man bei Zurück auf diese Ergebnis-Seite ohne POST kommt,

problematisch ist vielleicht, wenn man mehrere Seiten im Browser zurück will, obwohl dann anscheinend das Post auch übersprungen werden kann?
so genau bin ich da aktuell nicht drin

Post/Redirect/Get - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-----

ob der Browser bei Zurück generell eine neue Web-Anfrage sendet oder die lokal gecachte Seite anzeigt,
ist eine andere Frage, mag vielleicht von irgendwelchen Cache-Angaben in der Response abhängen
oder auch von Browser-Einstellungen


-----

die unteren 4 Sätze sind eine separate Frage?


----------



## internet (18. Jun 2010)

wie gesagt:
Im Internet Explorer geht das, aber im Firefox nicht!
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## maki (18. Jun 2010)

Der "Zurück" Button war schon immer ein Problem in Webanwendungen, kann man mit JavaScript Tricks abschalten/verbieten.

Zum Navigieren sollte eine Anwendung eigene Möglchkeiten bieten, lässt den user doch auch nicht URLs für die nächste Seite tippen.


----------



## internet (23. Jun 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Der "Zurück" Button war schon immer ein Problem in Webanwendungen, kann man mit JavaScript Tricks abschalten/verbieten.





wie sieht das aus?


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jun 2010)

selber denken ist nicht verboten

Google
->
history back verhindern
SELFHTML Forumsarchiv / 2008 / Februar / "zurück" verhindern; hat einen (guten?) Grund!
usw.


----------

